# Would you want H/C against Phoenix?



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Would you really want to have H/C advantage over Phoenix? They are a leagues best 29-8 on the road while only 26-9 at home. Then again we're only 19-16 on the road, but we're also a league's best 35-3 at home. It's a tough decision. I personally think the series could go either way no matter who had H/C.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

yes of course, i think HCA is important. even if they're good on the road, i think the spurs are way better at home. especially this season the spurs have only lost at home 3 times... it's true though either way HCA or not, it'll still be a really good match up and can go either way. if duncan didn't get injured i probably would have said it didn't matter 'cuz they can beat the suns with no problem. it might take them 6 games but they can do it... now that duncan is injured, even if he'll be there in the play-offs, i dont think it'll be that easy. the chemistry and confidence wouldn't be the same.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't see any benefit of not having h/c. Probally something I wouldn't worry a whole lot about either way. Duncan's health is more important then that.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

kamego said:


> I don't see any benefit of not having h/c. Probally something I wouldn't worry a whole lot about either way. Duncan's health is more important then that.


Sure it is

I don't care much about HCA as well... We can beat Phoenix on their own floor no doubt about that I mean they can't spell the letter D nor pronounce the sentence "half court game". I'm not saying we'll sweep them but we'd definately win this series in 5 or 6.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

I' d want home court advantage against them, but I think that all we need to beat them is a healthy Tim Duncan.

I´ll be confident against them (even in the Phoenix´s) games if ours players are healthy.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I don't think any team would turn down the offer of home court advantage. There is a reason it is called an advantage. It doesn't matter how good you are on the road, you will always play better with the home crowd behind you. Yes, even if a team has a better record on the road than at home, they will still play better at home. Phoenix is no different. Their road record is very impressive but our home record is also nothing to scoff at. :biggrin:


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

I agree...I guess I can see what you were getting at here Ezealen, but there is no doubt that we would want home court advantage in the playoffs...

But I will echo the opinions of some others here, I think we can beat them whether or not we have homecourt advantage if Timmy is healthy...If we could guarantee that Tim would be totally healthy, but we had to have the 8th seed in the playoffs, I would take that deal in a second...

We will see


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I never said I don't want H/C advantage. I'm just saying it's not such an advantage when it comes to Phoenix. They play better on the road than at home so that factor mite cancel out our home court factor. Also, our road record is not so good and neither is Phoenix's home record so that pretty much cancles out eachother also.

And for those of you who said home court advantage has no advantage I'd like to direct you to my first post. If there is no advantage, someone needs to tell that to the Spurs. We're 19-16 on the road and 35-3 at home. The difference is way to big to be coincidental. Like LineOFire said, there's a reason it's called H/C *advantage*.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

LineOFire said:


> I don't think any team would turn down the offer of home court advantage. There is a reason it is called an advantage.


True its an advantage but you have to reckon its "only" an advantage when it is comes down to a game 7. It sure helps to host the first two games but winning the first two doesn't garantee a series eventhough it sure helps.
Ironicly hosting the first two games gives the top seed a little more presure, a bit like when we played the Suns in our championship year.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

DaBobZ said:


> its "only" an advantage when it is comes down to a game 7


I hate it when people say that. You get the same advantage in that game than in any other game. There have been a couple of other people who have said that though so I'd like to know just why you beleive that's the only time you get an advantage from it.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

ezealen said:


> I hate it when people say that. You get the same advantage in that game than in any other game. There have been a couple of other people who have said that though so I'd like to know just why you beleive that's the only time you get an advantage from it.


It's just from a mathematical point of view. I just meant that when it's a 6 games series both teams play 3 games on their own floor. And that if it comes to a game 7 the advantage becomes automatic 4 > 3 hosted games.
That was my point basicly, but I don't think there is a difference between games 1&7 in terms of psychologic advantage if you re the top seed, so if I didn't make that clear now it is I guess :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

DaBobZ said:


> It's just from a mathematical point of view. I just meant that when it's a 6 games series both teams play 3 games on their own floor. And that if it comes to a game 7 the advantage becomes automatic 4 > 3 hosted games.
> That was my point basicly, but I don't think there is a difference between games 1&7 in terms of psychologic advantage if you re the top seed, so if I didn't make that clear now it is I guess :biggrin:


That's what H/C advantage is...I don't see what you're trying to say. The point of having H/C advantage is that you'll have more home games. It does not only matter in the 7th game. It's either a factor throughout the series or it's not a factor throughout the series. There is no difference than game one and game seven when it comes to H/C advantage.

This thread has gotten a little off topic. What I as asking in the my first post is that would H/C advanatage really be an advantage for us against Phoeix? They do better on the road while we do better at home. They kind of cancle eachother out. I think that H/C advantage won't be a factor in a Spurs vs. Phoenix series.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

DaBobZ said:


> I don't think there is a difference between games 1&7 in terms of psychologic advantage





ezealen said:


> There is no difference than game one and game seven when it comes to H/C advantage.


Looks pretty similar to me :biggrin: 



ezealen said:


> What I as asking in the my first post is that would H/C advanatage really be an advantage for us against Phoeix? They do better on the road while we do better at home. They kind of cancle eachother out. I think that H/C advantage won't be a factor in a Spurs vs. Phoenix series.


I don't think we cancel each other out, statisticly OK you have a point but I guess the only significant stats you can take away from these is the Spurs home record. Spurs can win on the road w/ TD so as the Suns.
That's how I see it.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

San Antonio would be looking at potentially the same question in reference to the Sonics too. Their road record is slightly better than their home record. But, yes, you prefer to have the home court advantage whenever possible. If it comes down to a seven game series, that is one more game that provides revenue for the team as well.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I know you said that, but I didn't think much of it because it totally contridicted what you were saying.

Also, so as the suns what? I don't understand what you said. 

Whatever you think though, put it in the poll. Unless you already did of course. I made this thread to see if people would still want H/C even though Phoenix has a better road record than home record, not to prove that H/C would or wouldn't be better. I'm should ahve made an option for "It will make no difference" or something. That's what I would vote for. But I didn't so if anyone doesn't care for H/C or not than don't vote for anything please.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

G-Force said:


> San Antonio would be looking at potentially the same question in reference to the Sonics too. Their road record is slightly better than their home record. But, yes, you prefer to have the home court advantage whenever possible. If it comes down to a seven game series, that is one more game that provides revenue for the team as well.


Thier road record and home record are virtually identical while the spurs have a huge difference between thier home record and road record so I think the answer for this one is a no-brainer. The Spurs would definitely want H/C against the Sonics.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Yeah, I'd want home-court against any team. We aren't a terrific road team, yet we are the best home team in the league. I don't care if the team plays well on the road or not, its to our advantage to be on our home floor, especially in late game situations when its close.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i would love to have hca against suns not that it matters to much rather then mental. but nice to have cause i like seening us at the sbc center :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Yes, and that's my answer any day of the week and twice on Sunday. 


WE STINK ON THE ROAD RIGHT NOW, and I'm not going to assume we'll all of the sudden beat great teams on their home floors with consistency. The more games in the SBC Center, the better, because as we all know, we're next to unbeatable in our own arena, and that's far more impressive than Phoenix's or Seattle's road record.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

As Koko has said many atimes before, our 2nd and 3rd best players are noticably worse away from the SBC Center, and our 3 pt FG % drops, as does our overall FG %. Hopefully, we can have HCA against all teams, because we play much better at home, and its always good to have your crowd behind you in tight games.


----------

